
Show HN: Extract Text from Webpage - appscyborg
https://documentcyborg.com/
======
patelpankaj
I like the Tweet/FB/Insta post to image app more than the text extractor
itself.

All you have to do is print to PDF to convert any webpage to PDF

~~~
appscyborg
That's ok but this tool does way more. It extract only the content of the page
(remove ad, remove nagigation and so on), and export it to different format.
You can export a webpage to word for example.

~~~
patelpankaj
I agree with capabilities; though might not need it most of the time. I
appreciate the creation of these tools.

~~~
appscyborg
Thanks for your kind word, very much appreciated.

------
Mike_Andreuzza
I tried it out but it just copied the first H1.

I love the idea tho !

